# EVGA SuperNOVA NEX650G



## 14Hannes88 (17. Mai 2013)

moin,

es gab zwar schonmal einen Thread, hatte aber jetzt keine lust den zu rapen. Kann man mittlerweile zu dem obenstehenden NT mehr sagen? Wie ist die Qualität? Gibt es mittlerweile irgendwo anständige test´s zu dem Teil? Konnte irgendwie nicht viel zu dem finden. Besonders interessant finde ich ja das es vollmodular ist und das zu einem relativ guten preis... desweiteren besitzt 80plus gold

Evga stand eigentlich fast immer für eine ordentliche qualtität, obwohl ich gerade mit meiner evga gtx670 voll ins klo gegriffen habe... ist aber nicht das problem da der support spitze ist und die RMA oder garantie wunderbar funktioniert.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn jemand eine gute quelle für einen testbericht parat hätte.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

Das EVGA wird von FSP gefertigt.
Ich würde daher eher ein BeQuiet nehmen denn das ist leiser.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (17. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das EVGA wird von FSP gefertigt.
> Ich würde daher eher ein BeQuiet nehmen denn das ist leiser.


 
macht den FSP schlechte qualität oder wie? oder ist es einfach nur lauter?

die lautstärke würde mich irgendwie noch nichtmal stören, den meistens ist es doch sowieso nur ein geringer unterschied...


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Mai 2013)

Ein Dark Power Pro P10 650W wäre empfehlenswerter, hat den leiseren Lüfter.

Das Supernova basiert afaik auf der selben Platform wie das P10, ist aber lauter, deshalb immer das P10 nehmen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (17. Mai 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ein Dark Power Pro P10 650W wäre empfehlenswerter, hat den leiseren Lüfter.
> 
> Das Supernova basiert afaik auf der selben Platform wie das P10, ist aber lauter, deshalb immer das P10 nehmen.



wie gesagt lautstärke ist bei mir eher zweitrangig, da dies immer eine frage des empfindens ist. Mir geht es eher um leistung und qualtiät! Ist bei mir so ähnlich wie bei autos: Leistung und qualität ist mir wichtig, lautstärke und aussehen eher zweitrangig.

Wenn die Selbe Technik wie beim Pro10 verbaut ist, könnte ich also beruhigt zugreifen oder?


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2013)

es benutzt die gleiche Plattform wie be quiet für sein E9, nur hat das E9 einen deutlich besseren Lüfter/Lüftersteuerung, während EVGA einen billig Lüfter von Vate Loon einbaut 

EVGA SuperNOVA NEX750G 750 W Review | techPowerUp

außerdem bekommst du beim E9 einen Guten Support 

wenn du unbedingt ein Vollmodulares willst dann nimm ein Seasonic da stimmt auch die Qualität und die sind Passiv/SemiPassiv


----------



## 14Hannes88 (17. Mai 2013)

Es sollte schon vollmodular sein... da ich sleeven möchte, wäre das eventuell sehr nützlich. die yate loon sind jetzt zwar nicht die besten lüfter, aber ich habe zwei von denen als gehäuselüfter im einsatz und die besitze ich schon seit circa 3 jahren... haben nie probleme gemacht oder sind irgendwie unangenehm aufgefallen.


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2013)

sind trotzdem 08/15 Lüfter 

wenn du Sleeven Möchtest nimm auf alle Fälle ein Seasonic, im Garantiefall schickst du nur das NT ein und kannst deine gesleevten Kabel behalten  

Ich kann nicht sagen wie EVGA das mit der Garantie handhabt, es könnte sein das du die Kabel mitschicken musst und wen ndie sehen das du die gesleevt hast = Garantieverlust.


Bin gestern drüber gestolpert, es bietet einer das NT an 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...air-gold-series-ax-750-w-nt-netzteil-neu.html


----------



## 14Hannes88 (17. Mai 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> sind trotzdem 08/15 Lüfter
> 
> wenn du Sleeven Möchtest nimm auf alle Fälle ein Seasonic, im Garantiefall schickst du nur das NT ein und kannst deine gesleevten Kabel behalten
> 
> Ich kann nicht sagen wie EVGA das mit der Garantie handhabt, es könnte sein das du die Kabel mitschicken musst und wen ndie sehen das du die gesleevt hast = Garantieverlust.



das ist ein argument.... zumal man beim garantie-support von nt´s von evga noch nicht viel sagen kann... sind ja noch nicht solange im NT-geschäft


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2013)

falls du es nicht gesehen hast hab mein Beitrag editiert  


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...air-gold-series-ax-750-w-nt-netzteil-neu.html

Technisch baugleich mit dem Seasonic, aber dieGarantie ist etwas schwankend bei Corsiar, dafür kann man für die teile schon gesleevte Kabel kaufen

Corsair AX850/AX750/AX650 Sleeved Modular Upgrade-Kit, blau (CP-8920011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 14Hannes88 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß nicht... die seasonic´s sollen so einen blöden fehler haben in kombination mit intel-systemen.... ok also spulenfiepen kann auch nicht haben. Bei den corsair´s vorallem in der ax serie soll es genauso sein... kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2013)

ja das Problem kannst du mit Jedem NT bekommen, das kann man nicht in voraus sagen, da das von der Konfiguration abhängt ( einzig die P10 waren bei mir ruhig).

Der Seasonic support ist da aber sehr Kulant

PS falls du jetzt schlussfolgerst das wen ndie P10/E9 gut im Punkto Spulenfiepen sind und die von FSP stammen und du nun das SuperNova nehmen kannst. Muss ich dich enttäuschen. 

Ich hatte das P10 und das baugleiche FSP hier und das FSP Fiept deutlich hörbar11


----------



## 14Hannes88 (17. Mai 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> ja das Problem kannst du mit Jedem NT bekommen, das kann man nicht in voraus sagen, da das von der Konfiguration abhängt ( einzig die P10 waren bei mir ruhig).
> 
> Der Seasonic support ist da aber sehr Kulant



ja ich würde auch lieber ein bequiet nehmen doch leider gibt es da keine vollmodularen und das finde ich ein wenig schade... auch würde ich gern zu enermax greifen... problem --> kein vollmodular...


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Mai 2013)

Wie wärs mit be quiet kaufen, die modularen Kabel sleeven und für 24-pin und 8-pin Verlängerungen kaufen und die sleeven?


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> macht den FSP schlechte qualität oder wie? oder ist es einfach nur lauter?
> 
> die lautstärke würde mich irgendwie noch nichtmal stören, den meistens ist es doch sowieso nur ein geringer unterschied...


 
Sowohl das EVGA als auch das BeQuiet werden von FSP gefertigt. Wie kommst du also auf schlechte Qualität von FSP? Verstehe ich gerade nicht.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (17. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sowohl das EVGA als auch das BeQuiet werden von FSP gefertigt. Wie kommst du also auf schlechte Qualität von FSP? Verstehe ich gerade nicht.



weil du meintest das es von diesen produziert wurde und es dann kommentarlos stehen gelassen hast, kam so für mich rüber... nachdem motto: EVGA nimmt technik von fsp und die sind *******


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> weil du meintest das es von diesen produziert wurde und es dann kommentarlos stehen gelassen hast, kam so für mich rüber... nachdem motto: EVGA nimmt technik von fsp und die sind *******


 
Ich hätte wohl schreiben sollen dass auch das BeQuiet von FSP gefertigt wird. 
Aber ich nahm an dass das inzwischen allgemein bekannt ist.

Wobei das EVGA eben auf der Aurum Plattform von FSP basiert während das P10 auf der Xilenser Plattform von FSP basiert.
Aber wie schon andere schrieben: Wenn es dir um Voll Modular geht würde ich Seaonic nehmen.


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Supernova auf der Aurum-Plattform basiert, dann ist es doch auch Gruppenreguliert, oder? Das wäre in dem Leistungsbereich eher nicht so gut, weil man da ja eh M-GPU macht, da sollten die Schienen einzeln reguliert sein.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

So sieht es aus.


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Mai 2013)

Hauptsache viel Watt, die Elektronik und der Lüfter sind egal !!!!

Ich liebe diese Memtalität....


----------



## zeta75 (24. Mai 2013)

beim EVGA  sind alle Kabel (jede Ader einzeln)schon   in mattschwarz und die 12V rot gesleevt.EVGA gibt 10 Jahre Garantie...ob der Support allerdings gut ist ?
Lüfter sind nicht 08/15(zumindest doppelkugelgelagert und gut verarbeitet) und das NT ist aus einem eh schon leisen System nicht rauszuhören.Mag sein das das BQ paar son leiser ist (was vielleicht ein Silentfetischist merkt) , dafür hat es eins nicht...... Style!! allein die Kabel und der Edelstahlbügel sind nice ! Von der Technik her sind sie fast identisch (Kondensatoren sind gleich...)  Für mich gibts da nur eine Wahl!
Gruß


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2013)

Wenn dir die Optik eines Netzteils wichtig ist.  
Allerdings brauchst du für dein Systeme keine 650 Watt.


----------



## zeta75 (24. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Optik eines Netzteils wichtig ist.
> Allerdings brauchst du für dein Systeme keine 650 Watt.



Quali muss nat auch passen klar.Da hast Du recht sollte mit 500 W locker auskommen .Aber 1-2 Jahre sollte das EVGA schon halten.Und irgendwann wollte ich z.B. mal ne größere CPU einbauen.Und das NT ist ja auch eben durch den Bügel und ner aufsetzbaren Gummierung so konz. es auch mal fix an ein anderes System anzuschließen ist
Overpowered wäre bei meinem System ein 1000  W NT. Vielleicht laufen die Fans dann sogar mit etwas weniger rpm.


----------



## BlackNeo (24. Mai 2013)

Nur wegen dem Sleeve würde ich den schlechteren Lüfter und die Gruppenregulierung nicht in kauf nehmen.

Und dieser Griff ist sowas von  ! Ich will doch nicht hinten an meinem schönen Tower so einen dämlichen Griff haben.


----------



## Legacyy (24. Mai 2013)

@Zeta
dein PC braucht keine 350W, 650W sind da sehr wohl overpowered 
Und das EVGA wäre auch net erste Wahl.. eher so 5.-6., da gibts einfach einige bessere


----------



## zeta75 (24. Mai 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @Zeta
> dein PC braucht keine 350W, 650W sind da sehr wohl overpowered
> Und das EVGA wäre auch net erste Wahl.. eher so 5.-6., da gibts einfach einige bessere



)  Hab die gelockte (Vcore1,25V)  HD  mal spass halber beim Händler meines Vertrauens unter Vollast ausmessen lassen: 268 W  
Und selbst wenn es 300 W mehr mehr hätte als ich benötige....ist das mir doch nicht zum Nachteil.Es verbraucht nicht mehr ,es ist nicht größer im Zweifel läuft der Lüfter sogar ruhiger.Und das NT schmeiss ich doch nicht weg nach einem Jahr o.s.    Vielleicht raffts mich irgendwann mal und ne Wakü muss rann.Oder die HD 7950 bekommst in einem Jahr fürn Fuffi dann muss noch eine rein


----------



## Legacyy (24. Mai 2013)

Na klar verbraucht es mehr. Die Effizienz bei wenig Auslastung ist nicht mehr so hoch und daher zieht das größere Netzteil mehr Strom aus der Steckdose wie ein angemessenes Netzteil mit höherer Auslastung 

In größeren Netzteilen sind die Lüfter IMMER lauter, da diese schon @stock mit mehr rpm als bei den kleineren Modellen laufen. (Aufgrund der Wärmeabgabe, Auslegung des Netzteils, anderer verbauter Lüfter etc.)


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Mai 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> macht den FSP schlechte qualität oder wie? oder ist es einfach nur lauter?
> die lautstärke würde mich irgendwie noch nichtmal stören, den meistens ist es doch sowieso nur ein geringer unterschied...


 
Das E9 verwendet die gleiche Basis, ist nur 'nen bisserl leiser und hat 'nen wesentlich besseren Lüfter. Das 750W Nex wurd hier getestet.

Allgemein: die Plattform für 'nen 750W pseudo High End Netzteil zu verwenden, ist schon ziemlich frech bis dreist. Dazu noch dieser billige Yate Loon. Kurzum: Finger WEG von diesem Teil!


----------



## zeta75 (24. Mai 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Na klar verbraucht es mehr. Die Effizienz bei wenig Auslastung ist nicht mehr so hoch und daher zieht das größere Netzteil mehr Strom aus der Steckdose wie ein angemessenes Netzteil mit höherer Auslastung
> 
> In größeren Netzteilen sind die Lüfter IMMER lauter, da diese schon @stock mit mehr rpm als bei den kleineren Modellen laufen. (Aufgrund der Wärmeabgabe, Auslegung des Netzteils, anderer verbauter Lüfter etc.)



das meinst aber nich wirklich ernst jetzte oder....?:-


----------



## Legacyy (24. Mai 2013)

Klar mein ich das ernst. Ist halt so. 

Wenn du dich etwas mit Netzteilen beschäftigst, dann wüsstest du das auch.


----------



## ich111 (24. Mai 2013)

Doch das ist so, du kannst dir ja mal die Effizienzkurve von Netzteilen ansehen


----------



## zeta75 (24. Mai 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Klar mein ich das ernst. Ist halt so.
> 
> Wenn du dich etwas mit Netzteilen beschäftigst, dann wüsstest du das auch.


das die ein bizzi bizzi mehr Strom brauchen ist doch klar.....z.T.größere Lüfter,Kondis.......ect
Aber die sind doch nicht pauschal lauter....es gibt 1500W Netzteile mit 2 Lüftern da hörst Du eher die Flöhe im Staubfilter pupsen man!.-)


----------



## Legacyy (24. Mai 2013)

Das hat nicht mit den Komponenten zu tun, sondern wie gesagt mit der anliegenden Effizienz 

Doch, wenn das 400W Netzteil 400rpm hat und das 600W Netzteil 800rpm @stock, dann ist das größeren natürlich lauter.

Und ein brauchbares, leises 1500W Netzteil mit 2 Lüftern musst du mir mal zeigen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2013)

zeta75 schrieb:


> Vielleicht laufen die Fans dann sogar mit etwas weniger rpm.



Nein. Eher mit mehr rpm.



zeta75 schrieb:


> das die ein bizzi bizzi mehr Strom brauchen ist doch klar.....z.T.größere Lüfter,Kondis.......ect
> Aber die sind doch nicht pauschal lauter....es gibt 1500W Netzteile mit 2 Lüftern da hörst Du eher die Flöhe im Staubfilter pupsen man!.-)


 
Doch. Gerade die starken Netzteile sind lauter.
Das geht auch nicht anders.
Wenn du bei einem 1500 Watt Netzteil maximale Auslastung hast dann hast du auch rund 200 Watt an Wärmeleistung die abgeführt werden muss.
Denkst du ein 600rpm Lüfter schafft 200 Watt abzuführen? Bei den kleinen Kühlern die so ein Netzteil hat?
Der Kühler einer Grafikkarte ist deutlich größer und leistungsfähiger und der muss z.B. bei einer GTX 670 nur 170 Watt abführen.

Und wie Stefan schon schrieb ist das EVGA nicht wirklich leise weil eben ein schlechterer Lüfter verbaut ist als z.B. im Straight E9.
Natürlich kannst du dir es kaufen. Aber jeder raten dir davon ab.
 Beim Netzteil muss die Technik stimmen und erst danach kannst du nach der Optik schauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Mai 2013)

zeta75 schrieb:


> Vielleicht laufen die Fans dann sogar mit etwas weniger rpm.


 Jetzt erklär mal bitte, wie ein 2800rpm Lüfter, der mit 4V betrieben wird, niedriger drehen kann als ein 1800rpm Lüfter, der mit 4V betrieben wird?!
Und jetzt überlege dir mal, warum bei einem Netzteil das größere leiser sein kann, wenn beide *die gleichen Kühler besitzen und die gleiche Wärme freisetzen*?!

Perpetuum Mobile oder was?!



zeta75 schrieb:


> das meinst aber nich wirklich ernst jetzte oder....?:-


Wenn ers nicht Ernst meinte, hätte er es nicht geschrieben. Warum glaubst du, dass das nicht so wäre?!



zeta75 schrieb:


> das die ein bizzi bizzi mehr Strom brauchen ist doch klar.....z.T.größere Lüfter,Kondis.......ect
> Aber die sind doch nicht pauschal lauter....es gibt 1500W Netzteile mit 2 Lüftern da hörst Du eher die Flöhe im Staubfilter pupsen man!.-)


Doch, sind sie. Denn, um bei hohen Wattleistungen halbwegs leise zu sein, brauchst riesige Kühler und die hat kein Netzteil mehr. 
Und daher findest bei den 'Kilowattmonstern' auch oft Lüfter um 3000rpm (oder sogar mehr, wie beim EVGA NEX1500W).

Und das 1500W Gerät mit 2 Lüftern musst uns noch mal zeigen. Sowas hab ich bisher nicht gesehen. Und selbst wenn es 2 Lüfter besitzt, heißt das nicht, dass das besonders leise wär oder so...


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. Mai 2013)

hmm naja ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu wort: erstmal ne interessante diskussion... wahrscheinlich kommt jetzt doch so schnell kein NT ins Haus da das alte immer noch wunderbar zu laufen scheint und die macken durch die graka verursacht wurden. Im endeffekt konntet ihr mich doch vom kaufen abhalten und das finde ich gut... wenn es ein nt mit vollmodular werden sollte werde ich mich eher richtung corsair oder seasonic orientieren... trotzdem danke


----------



## zeta75 (30. Mai 2013)

@stefan payne

  das Netzteil was mein Kollege verbaut hat ist ein Enermax Maxrevo 1500W .War heute dort und das es 2 Lüfter hat war eine Fehlinformation es hat einen 140mm. Und schon desshalb dreht es niemals um die 3000rpm.Das müsstest Du als Netzteilspezi eigentlich wissen ....größerer Lüfter-mehr Lufthub  und damit bessere Kühlung oder geringere Drehzahl. Einen Pauschal Zusammenhang // mehr Drehzahl gleich höhere Lautstärke//kann man so auch nicht ziehen. Ein einfach Kugel gelagerter kann lauter sein als einer mit Fluid-Lager .
Das gleiche gilt beim NT an sich.Das eine höhere W-Zahl einer besseren Kühlung bedarf ist mir schon klar.....aber um bei einem Hersteller zu bleiben: ein BQ L7 450W  ist doch nicht leiser als ein Dark Power pro 10 750W.  Und genau das entspricht Aussage
mfg


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2013)

zeta75 schrieb:


> ein BQ L7 450W  ist doch nicht leiser als ein Dark Power pro 10 750W.  Und genau das entspricht Aussage
> mfg



APfel mit Birnen Vergleich, ein P10 550W ist aber leiser als ein P10 750W

PS und ein Größerer Lüfter ist pauschal nicht besser als ein kleinerer und das bei gleichen Volumenstrom


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Mai 2013)

zeta75 schrieb:


> @stefan payne
> 
> das Netzteil was mein Kollege verbaut hat ist ein Enermax Maxrevo 1500W .War heute dort und das es 2 Lüfter hat war eine Fehlinformation es hat einen 140mm. Und schon desshalb dreht es niemals um die 3000rpm.Das müsstest Du als Netzteilspezi eigentlich wissen ....größerer Lüfter-mehr Lufthub  und damit bessere Kühlung oder geringere Drehzahl. Einen Pauschal Zusammenhang // mehr Drehzahl gleich höhere Lautstärke//kann man so auch nicht ziehen. Ein einfach Kugel gelagerter kann lauter sein als einer mit Fluid-Lager .


1. Das nicht, aber schon 2000rpm sind schon übel genug.
2. Hat die Lüftergröße *rein gar nichts* mit der Lautstärke eines Gerätes zu tun. Denn die Kühlleistung hängt von Luftstrom und Oberfläche ab. Und nur weil etwas einen 140mm Lüfter hat, heißt das nicht, das es besonders leise wäre, ganz im Gegenteil. Eines der leisesten 1200W Netzteile am Markt (Antec HCP-1200W) hat einen 80mm Lüfter.
Denn bei diesen 'big Fan' Teilen wird immer wieder unterschlagen, dass der Lüfter erst einmal gegen eine Wand bläst und ein Großteil des Luftstromes, den der Lüfter vielleicht hat, gar nicht genutzt werden kann. Da ist es wichtiger, dass vernünftige Kühler verwendet werden bzw dass das Netzteil ein gescheites Design hat...

Kurzum: Die Behauptung, dass ein Netzteil leise wäre, nur weil es ein 140mm Lüfter verbaut ist, ist einfach falsch. Da gibts noch viele andere Faktoren. Guggsu mal hier, da sieht man schon auf den ersten Blick, dass das Netzteil wohl nicht leise ist.



zeta75 schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt beim NT an sich.Das eine höhere W-Zahl einer besseren Kühlung bedarf ist mir schon klar.....aber um bei einem Hersteller zu bleiben: ein BQ L7 450W  ist doch nicht leiser als ein Dark Power pro 10 750W.  Und genau das entspricht Aussage


Hach, wie schön doch Crossplattform Vergleiche sind, so kann man sich immer schön das so zurechtbiegen, wie man es gern hätte...

Aber schön, dass du ein Beispiel gefunden hast, was deinen Punkt vielleicht ansatzweise untermauert. Nur schau dir jetzt mal ein 430W L8 und das 730W L8 an. Oder ein 400W E9 und ein 700W E9. Oder das 550W P10...
Also bei solchen Vergleichen sollt man schon halbwegs bei einer gleichen Plattform bleiben...


----------



## zeta75 (30. Mai 2013)

an scheinend hast Du  nicht alle Beiträge gelesen.....denn genau das wollte ich damit sagen .Du hast es nur mit den Äpfel und Birnen besser beschrieben. Kernaussage war "höhere Wattzahl bzw. Netzteil mit selbiger ist gleich lauter" !
und meinen auch nicht richtig   Das ein großer Lüfter zwingend besser ist habe ich auch nicht geschrieben...nur das er einen größeren Luftdurchlass hat und damit niedrigere Drehzahlen zulässt,was aber auch keine Auswirkungen auf die Lautstärke haben muss.

@stefan Payne        ich biege hier überhaupt nix     Du kannst einfach nicht zugeben das Deine Aussage mit der Watt Zahl/Lautstärke so nicht stimmt,da Du eben nicht auf wie Du so schön sagst "Crossplattform Vergleiche" hinweist und die Lautstärke  eines Netzeils zu einem großen Teil eine Frage der Qualität der Bauteile und Entkopplung ist.
In meinem Beitrag steht etwas von der Qualität der Lager und der entsprechenden Lautstärke.....damit sind 120/140 Lüfter gemeint ! Also kann ein 140er sowohl lauter als auch leiser sein äh


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2013)

Ja Kühltechnisch wären 2 80mm Lüfter viel effizienter, dann kann die Luft schön durchs Netzteil störmen und muss nicht auf Biegen und Brechen durchgepresst werden


----------



## zeta75 (31. Mai 2013)

@stefan Payne   ich biege hier überhaupt nix   Du kannst einfach nicht zugeben das Deine Aussage mit der Watt Zahl/Lautstärke so nicht stimmt,da Du eben nicht auf wie Du so schön sagst "Crossplattform Vergleiche" hinweist und die Lautstärke eines Netzeils zu einem großen Teil eine Frage der Qualität der Bauteile und Entkopplung ist.
In meinem Beitrag steht etwas von der Qualität der Lager und der entsprechenden Lautstärke.....damit sind 120/140 Lüfter gemeint ! Also kann ein 140er sowohl lauter als auch leiser sein äh 
Geändert von zeta75 (Heute um 22:21 Uhr)


----------



## BlackNeo (31. Mai 2013)

zeta75 schrieb:


> @stefan Payne   ich biege hier überhaupt nix   Du kannst einfach nicht zugeben das Deine Aussage mit der Watt Zahl/Lautstärke so nicht stimmt,da Du eben nicht auf wie Du so schön sagst "Crossplattform Vergleiche" hinweist und die Lautstärke eines Netzeils zu einem großen Teil eine Frage der Qualität der Bauteile und Entkopplung ist.
> In meinem Beitrag steht etwas von der Qualität der Lager und der entsprechenden Lautstärke.....damit sind 120/140 Lüfter gemeint ! Also kann ein 140er sowohl lauter als auch leiser sein äh
> Geändert von zeta75 (Heute um 22:21 Uhr)



Jeder mit Ahnung weiß, dass Crossplatformvergleiche völliger Mist ist. Wenn man sagt dass kleinere NTs leiser sind ist damit immer der Vergleich innerhalb einer Serie gemeint.


----------



## Hartz4former (22. Dezember 2013)

ist dieses evga ding multi-gpu tauglich


----------



## blautemple (22. Dezember 2013)

Ne, da es Gruppen reguliert ist.


----------



## Hartz4former (22. Dezember 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ne, da es Gruppen reguliert ist.


 
that means ?


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2013)

Das bedeutet dass es für hohe Leistung auf der 12 Volt Schiene nicht ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Hartz4former (22. Dezember 2013)

was würdet ihr denn in der preisklasse empfelen für 2 grafikkarten


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2013)

für welche zwei Grafikkarten?


----------



## Hartz4former (22. Dezember 2013)

zwei 7950 boost


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2013)

Hartz4former schrieb:


> that means ?


 Das was gesagt wurde. Die gesamte Gruppe wird reguliert. Also alles zusammen.

Sprich: bei wenig Last auf +5V und viel Last auf +12V (oder umgekerht) hast ein Problem, wenn alle Spannungen zusammen geregelt werden, denn die wenig belastete Leitung steigt an, während die stark belastete abfällt.
Worst case ist dann, das die Spannungen die Spezifikation deutlich verlassen. 4V und 11V wären da z.B. weniger schlimm als 6V oder 14V...


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2013)

Hartz4former schrieb:


> zwei 7950 boost


 
Da solltest du ein 650-750 Watt Netzteil nehmen.
Wobei ich dann eher zu 750 Watt tendiere falls du die GPUs und die CPU übertakten willst.
In der Leistungsklasse wirst du aber mehr Geld ausgeben müssen wenn du ein vernünftiges Netzteil haben willst.


----------



## Hartz4former (22. Dezember 2013)

be quiuer l8 730 W oder p10 650W


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2013)

Was willst immer mit den billig Schrott Teilen, die nicht wirklich haswell kompatibel sind und mit Querbelastungen überhaupt nicht klar kommen?! (L8)


----------



## Hartz4former (22. Dezember 2013)

nja gut mein limit liegt bei 90 euros ...


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2013)

Dann musst du aufstocken denn für den Preis kriegst du kein vernünftiges Netzteil für zwei Grafikkarten.


----------



## Hartz4former (22. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann musst du aufstocken denn für den Preis kriegst du kein vernünftiges Netzteil für zwei Grafikkarten.


 
Sea Sonic G-Series G-650 650W ATX 2.3 (SSR-650RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cougar GX600 v2 600W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

wie wären diese ?


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2013)

Das Seasonic ist sehr laut.
Das Cougar wird nicht reichen.
650 Watt sehe ich schon als Minimum an.


----------



## Hartz4former (22. Dezember 2013)

nja ohne oc müssten 600w reichen...zumindest hat ein user von pcgh ebenfalls 2 7950 und nen phenom X6 und er hat ein be quiet p10 550W.

Wenn du mir jetzt als experte sagst dass das seasonic reicht, sowohl von den anschlüssen als auch von der elerktischen leistung dann werde ich dass nehmen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Dezember 2013)

Hartz4former schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt als experte sagst dass das seasonic reicht, sowohl von den anschlüssen als auch von der elerktischen leistung dann werde ich dass nehmen.


 
wenn dich die extrem hohe lautstärke nicht stört, ok. rate aber weiterhin zum Dark Power Pro 10


----------

